
Teens can't tell the difference between Google ads and search results - apsec112
http://www.theverge.com/2015/11/20/9768350/google-ads-search-results-ofcom
======
JoeAltmaier
That's the whole point with the 'new ads'. They look like content, so you're
fooled into following them up.

